# Cherry burl surprise.



## EliasHaugen (Nov 28, 2014)

Bought a Hudson 21" mill recently and decided to try milling some of the dead and dying cherry trees. Rather than waste them.... Anyways the first chunk. First piece on the mill was a branch with a crotch and burl on it. My hopes were not high. Took 15 minutes to get the bulbous awkward chunk clamped down. Took 1/2" off the top..... EUREKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k3v61rkflfc18qf/IMG_6419.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t92w7y40k9fvyk3/IMG_6422.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzr63siv7p5s9d4/IMG_6426.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eblnc6pea048r1k/IMG_6432.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cb0ul00dd0im5pe/IMG_6437.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/w8gil9dggrzictk/IMG_6440.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g6p39oa2j9uwxg1/IMG_6443.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6glpr7g8s1dns7l/IMG_6446.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qyw4vv3wziavvxy/IMG_6448.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bszfrpe0edr382b/IMG_6449.JPG?dl=0
Ants got into two 1/2" slabs. Glad they made a skinny nest


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Neat! Got a project in mind? After these dry, of course.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!! We see very little burl in my topo area....why????....it just doesn't happen much here.

That is beautiful!!! What's the length and width???

I'm guessing just under 17" due the saw guide setup on your Hud-son 21. I just sold out of my aged cherry I was looking forward to building with....BUT I like " OLD dead presidents" (cash!!) in my pocket better at this time!!!:laughing::yes::laughing:

Keep us posted as you progress...WE like PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## EliasHaugen (Nov 28, 2014)

I plan to book match two center slabs lengthwise, for our kitchen counter backsplash. I cut them in 1/2" slabs and a few 1" thinking i will dry them and wait for inspiration, or someone with some of those paper monies who wants them more than me i will keep you posted. Thanks Tim I didnt measure them yet. Cut a couple small ones today too. One was rotten for sure I thought. 1/2" in it was great. I have a dozen lying under the snow i didnt think were good...Lost til spring. ugh.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! Makes excellent turning stock, too. Cherry burls are either spectacular or rotten. Looks like you've found a good 'un.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice stuff.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job! Nice return for the effort.
Lee


----------

